# kayak fishing Cali style



## beastmaster

I took my kayak down to San Diego this last Sunday morning. It was freezing and windy and I had to launch throu the surf. I caught a small wave in the chest and was soaked. Freezing my _ _ _ off I paddled out about a mile and a half while being tossed about by the swell and wind waves. I was looking for squid on the fish finder and found them. They spawn about this time each year in the same area. I was only able to get two of them to use for bait. Squid is the candy bait here in So. Calif.
I penned a live squid on a dropper rig and sent it to the bottom. The weather changed suddenly and it was post card perfect. The water was like glass. I started jigging with my other pole, when my squid bait rod went off doubled over and drag ripping. I was being pulled backwards at a pretty good speed as I pulled my rod from the holder with one hand and tryed to reel in the jig I had just dropped to the bottom with the other.
I knew I had a big fish on the other end as I got the kayak turned around so the fish could tow me forward. It took me out about a mile more then where I had started, and then started going straight down ripping line off the reel. I would pull it up a few feet, and it would take off again. This went on for 20min. or so.
I was finely getting the upper hand when I noticed some seals (fish stealing vermin) swimming my way so I had to really put the pressure on. When I got my first sight of this fish I couldn't believe it. I pulled my gaff from behind my seat and pulled in into the kayak. I had to hold it in my lap as it went crazy. 37lb Yellowtail. My personal best.
View attachment 211573


----------



## Toddppm

Alright you had me hooked but your picture don't work!


----------



## beastmaster

I'll try again


View attachment 211594


----------



## tree md

That's awesome! Do you have any pics of your Kayak? I love to kayak fish. Catfish are about as exciting as it gets around here but a big one will take you on a pretty good ride. 

Would love to see a pic of your yak. I belong to one of the paddlesites and have seen some pretty cool fishing rigs posted up there.

Great fish!


----------



## Fifelaker

Nice fish and sounds like a lot of fun. There is a guy that fishes salmon out of Traverse City. I watched him run about 3 miles out and back 4 times trolling the whole way, my arms were tired just watching.


----------



## beastmaster

tree md said:


> That's awesome! Do you have any pics of your Kayak? I love to kayak fish. Catfish are about as exciting as it gets around here but a big one will take you on a pretty good ride.
> 
> Would love to see a pic of your yak. I belong to one of the paddlesites and have seen some pretty cool fishing rigs posted up there.
> 
> Great fish!



I love to show off my kayak:smile2: I just bought a new one and don't have no pictures yet, but here is the one I replaced.View attachment 211605
View attachment 211606
I go miles out on the ocean looking for fish. I have gps, vhf radio, fishfinder, bait tank. I am sick with it.


----------



## CentaurG2

Kayak fishing is great. I have a hobie with the penguin drive and it is fantastic. I also have a stand up paddleboard that has worked out better than I expected. Only problem is finding the time to use them. Usually my only free time is in the middle of winter.


----------



## tree md

That's a way cool outfit Beast. Would love to have something like that. I almost bought one a couple of years back. For now I just have an inflatable but it gets me around the small lake out my back door. Kind of hard to stay in one place when I get a stringer of cats though. They like to pull me around.


----------



## Toddppm

Pretty awesome. My buddy has one to take out on the river. Have been looking at some small ones to take on the river where we camp, just have to figure how to get them there with a camper, canoe, dirt bikes, dog, 3 kids etc. etc.


----------



## Buckshot00

Nice fish. Congrats.


----------

